# 2 bear pics



## jdhuntingman (Sep 29, 2006)

OK I got it thanks to brokenarrow he told me how to get my pic here. I got these pic's in the UP where I am hunting. Still have not gotten a bear yet. Last Friday is the first bear I have seen. I had two of them come in but they seemed to be too small.


----------



## Huntin Horseman (Nov 2, 2002)

I'd say that one's a shooter ;-)


----------



## Ricklb (Aug 16, 2006)

If I saw that one, he would be one dead bear!!!


----------



## Bruin (Jan 31, 2004)

Those pictures were taken in Mi?

That would be an illegal bait wouldn't it?


----------



## Spardon (Oct 13, 2005)

Bruin said:


> Those pictures were taken in Mi?
> 
> That would be an illegal bait wouldn't it?


Why would that be illegal?


----------



## Kearly Shuffle (Sep 15, 2006)

You can use containers on private property.


----------



## Bruin (Jan 31, 2004)

Ahhhh yes.

Sorry my bad...if it's private property.


It is a nice bear. A definite shooter.


----------



## aquaticsanonymous (Jul 1, 2006)

He'll eat!


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

That bear is a shooter forsure!!! Hope that's not the one you passed...Mack


----------



## Shop Rat (Apr 8, 2006)

How many gallons does that container hold. If it is 40+ That bear is big. If that is a 5 gallon bucket it is tiny :lol: .


----------



## jdhuntingman (Sep 29, 2006)

it is a 55 gal drum. i am gussing that is a 350 lbs + bear:yikes: . And that is not the one I passed on


----------



## archerjustin (Oct 22, 2006)

Shooter!! If you passed that bear I'd be glad to hunt right along next to you and I'll just shoot the "little" bears you pass up!


----------



## LorenC (Jan 14, 2007)

That is a big bear for Michigan and some nice pics. What brand of camera were you using?


----------



## jdhuntingman (Sep 29, 2006)

It is a Moultrie 200 an for the money it takes great pictures. Thanks


----------

